# Dark red riding hood - scar makeup



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

rigid collodion

comes in what looks like a slightly bigger nail polish bottle. a friend of mine used it for the heath ledger joker scars, you just put multiple layers on. it does crack after a while but he had it on the edge of his mouth so it was constantly in motion, i'm pretty sure you can get it from party city, amazon, other websites too. depending on the bottle size its pretty cheap. or you just layer up on liquid latex then pinch and break the center of it, add the blood or face paint to that, it'll look like broken skin. (some people also use tissues to get the torn effect as well)


----------

